# Just a Thought.... "National Goat Expo"



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, myself and a friend/client of mine and her husband(from California) are putting together what we think will be something really big and bring more attention to the goat world. We have been talking for the last few weeks and already getting things rounded up and talking to organizations and everything about having a World Goat Expo. We are talking to places that we think would be good to have the expo and everything and coming up with ideas and getting everything rounded up for getting it all put together.We have not talked to all of the places yet about the possible use of the facilities but it is in the works. We want a place that is Central in the US to do this and these places seem to be pretty central. The places in mind for having it are as follows for sometime in 2012:

Iowa State Fair Grounds
Illinois State Fair Grounds
University of Missouri
Iowa State University
There are other places in Iowa that it could be as well, we just don't know yet.There are some County Fair Grounds that have good rings as well, but we are looking for showing in a pavillion.

All other livestock species have an expo and a world event, so why not have a World Goat Expo?? We are very excited about this and look for any advise/concerns/information that you may have for us. We are looking to have Dairy Goat shows for all breeds including Nigerian Dwarfs, and Pygmy. All meat goat breeds as well. Rules will follow the ADGA, ABGA, IBGA, NDGA, for showings and regulations.

Would any of you be willing to bring your goats and show or atleast attend the shows and seminars/informational meetings that we hope to have. There will hopefully be meetings that deal with nutrition, hoof care, vaccines/veterinary information,etc. What kind of informational meetings would you be interested in having? There will be exibits and things as well. All feed back and ideas are welcome!! Please provide me with any and all feed back it is all welcome!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

when you say world it makes it sound like it would be world wide but you cant transport goats between the countries without months of isolation. So it would only be a USA wide thing,

Its an interesting thought but not sure it could be considered World Goat Expo


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Ok so maybe not world goat expo, but atleast get a nation wide expo for goats going, you had a good point on the isolation issue. I didn't think about that. 
all other species have one, so why not goats. the lady and her husband I am working on this with have been big in the meat goat industry for years and they are well known in California. Ok, so maybe not a world Goat Expo, but It would bring alot more knowledge to the US non farmers, and farmers alike that don't raise goats or even those who do, it will be very beneficial, just like the world dairy expo, the beef expo, the sheep and hog expo that are also in Ky. I just think there needs to be something for goats, heck they have something for sheep. To have exibits dealing with goat milkers, stands, hoof care, pictures, anything that will bring the publics knowledge of goats up to where ours are, so that they don't think oh its just goats when they drive by a farm.

Ok, Independent nutrition consultants like myself, even for the company I am affiliated with don't want to work with goat rations because they don't see a need to or don't have the passion or will to. Where I am on the opposite I have been working on formulating feeds for all stages of life and lactation, nursing does on the meat goat side, dry does and bucks, and weanling to yearlings. They all need different things in there diets and they don't all need the same protein/energy/and levels of some minerals. and some need higher amounts of Sel and Vit E especially those going to kid. I have quite a few customers going to be using my new pelleted feeds and minerals for their goats. It is exciting.

i don't know i just think it would be something great for the goat industry. It is the most consumed meat in the world, and the milk is so much better for a person. More people need to know about this stuff and this will be a good educational thing to do to get the public educated. To let people know that goats are valuable and need to be recognized as such.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

I would probably be the type of person that would want to attend but wouldn't bring our goats. We aren't into showing at this point in time and I am still a little undecided when it comes to the potential health issues with travel and show facilities.

But... I have been to three different farm shows/expos and traveled as far as Missouri to attend one last year. So I would be very interested in this type of event.

In addition to what you have mentioned...
Marketing goat products
Breeding/Genetics
Seminars with individuals that produce cheese


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Thank you guys so much for your help! I appreciate any and all advise, information, and anything you would like to know about, talk about, anything, just keep any and all ideas coming. We appreciate everything!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

I think its a great idea and promoting the goat industry (milk, meat, fiber) and showing how big of a community we are would totallly get the attention of the universities and vets. I think it would be good to even have seminars for vets --- maybe get some vets who know and who teach goat medicine would be a big asset to individuals and vets.

Getting the word out to places that do testing for goats. get a vet/pathologist to do seminars on the control and management of CAE, CL, Johnes and other diseases and the testing provided.

Have places for these individuals to have booths and information areas -- like BioTracking who do blood testing for CAE, and Pregnancy.

Teaching on the FAMACHA method - workshops on how to do your own fecals and other parasite management and treatment.

Just some things that come to mind.

Yes I would go -- I may bring my goats depending on the timing of it -- the AGS nation show maybe in NJ in 2012 so I will be a part of that and attending with my goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

I just read this on the other site from you. I like the idea depending on the time of year and the location. I would LOVE it.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

We have something like that here in Michigan...on a much smaller scale, of course. It's called MDGS "Spring Goat Day" and it is held at Michigan State University. It does focus mainly on dairy goats but information is presented that could be useful to anyone raising goats. They have seminars on many subjects and guest speakers from the goat industry (vets, dairy owners/operators, etc.). There are also vendors and competitions for goat products (cheese, soap, crafts). You might be able to get some ideas from their site:

http://anrweek.canr.msu.edu/ProgramSchedule/SpringGoatDay/tabid/112/Default.aspx


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Thank you for the information. I will go to this site and get some information from it, thank you so much.

With what we are doing we are wanting all breeds of dairy and meat goats to be present and everything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

you keep saying dairy and meat -- dont forget fiber


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Yes Fiber goats too, sorry I just forgot to say it. Fiber goats are welcome too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*



StaceyRoop said:


> you keep saying dairy and meat -- dont forget fiber





jenparrish24 said:


> Yes Fiber goats too, sorry I just forgot to say it. Fiber goats are welcome too.


 AWWW thanks. We love to be included when ever possible.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*



sweetgoats said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > you keep saying dairy and meat -- dont forget fiber
> ...


Lori, it's just that we all think of fiber goats as being in a class by themselves - so classy!!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Sorry I didnt mean to leave out any breeds of goats. I just have so much on my mind about things. Fiber goats are goats that i am not as familiar with and I am sorry that i forgot to metion them. I want all breeds of goats no matter what their purpose is, meat, dairy, fiber, etc. I Love goats and all goats are welcome. I just really need toget more familiar with the fiber goats!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Ok everyone, I need input... I have updated information on the National Goat Expo for 2012! The National Goat Expo will be held at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa. I think that this is a very central and great place to have it, we will be showing in a heated/AC pavilion and there will be plenty of space and everything.

I need everyones input on this and we will go with the Majority vote on the dates for this event.

May 13-18,2012 
october 16-21, 2012

Let me know what set of dates works best for you!!

Also, please let me know if you think you will be showing or just attending and how many goats you think you might bring. I am trying to get a count on pens that we will need, I know it is a long ways away, but I am just wanting to get a rough count on things. I am working hard to get everything in line and done that way I can start setting up speakers for evening seminars and meetins/talks about different issues and everything. I appreciate it greatly and hope to hear from all of you!!

Everything is going together very smoothly and I think this will be an awesome event!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Yes I would go - may not bring goats since Iowa is so far from NJ but I like the October dates best. Kidding usually is hppening in May plus the beginning of my shows her in NJ I wouldn't want to miss


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

I would agree with the October dates.

Not sure if we would be able to attend but if we did we wouldn't be showing.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought....*

Ok, so I need more input on the dates that everyone would be available or woud be wanting to come to to the National Goat Expo! If anyone wants to speak to me about it please dont hesitate to email me. I would be interested in knowing what everyone has to say about it.

What do you think about the dates? Will you be showing or wanting to show? What kind of meetings, seminars, informational meetings, topics and such would you want to see at the show? What do think about all of his etc? I would appreciate any and all input that anyone is willing to give me!! Keep all the info coming it has been helping me decide on things.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Just a Thought.... "Goat Expo"*

Jen I updated the subject of this so it could be more direct on what it was about


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought.... " National Goat Expo 2012"*

Thank you I was going to do that How about we add "National to that to be more direct yet, if that's ok. Thank you so much Stacey! I appreciate it greatly!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

youve got it 

hey how about your email me the list of what suggestions you have so far and that way we can have a running list and if I think of anything else I will email you back. I know you are advertising on other forums. Which ones have you already mentioned this on? email me


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Stacey, I will to that today or tonight, we have some people over for my husbands end of the year race season part, he races sprint cars, so we have about 20-25 people here. I will email you very soon with my ideas and everything! Thank you again.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Stacey, 
sorry I haven't gotten anymore information to you. I have beed swamped since Sunday afternoon. I will try to get you some information this weekend sometime. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont worry about it -- ive been busy too with the Holiday and work has been crazy so its no biggy


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

It would be so cool to have this Expo thing! Maybe you could have like a goat sale/auction for people who have nice reg. goats to sell. kind of like the ADGA spotlight sale...This is such a cool idea :thumbup: !


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I like this idea -- it would be great to do somthing like this -- how big will it be? Are you going to release info to or ask for help from breed registries? Lots and lots of planning -- October is best for me too


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

You know i never thought about a sale for those who want to sell I guess that could happen too in one of the barn show rings after the shows on any certain day. Or all days in the evening if we wanted to after each of the breeds show or even the last day after everyone has shown. I think this is a good idea. Yes, after the date is set I am going to involve all the breed registeries and associations. I just wanted to get this date set first! I think from all of the responses October will be the best for alot of people. I want to see if we can get it the week before this or the week after this due to some of the partners we have involved having a show in Georgia for the Ag Expo, so which of the two weeks would work best for all of you??? 

I am hoping that this is going to be big. I need all the help I can get at this point, but right now I just need to get the date set so that I can start involving the Associations. If you guys all would like it in October, lets try to find a week in October that works best for all of us. Give me some dates it would have to be like a 5 day stretch, that is what we have planned anyways. 4 days of showing to get all breeds shown and one day to bring in the goats which I would like for this to be on a Sunday afternoon evening then show the next 4 days and leave in the evening of the 5th day. 

I will keep everyone posted but if you could give me dates and I will see if they will work with the Fairgrounds. Thank you for all that have responded so far. Please keep the responses coming!!!ANY and ALL ideas are welcome!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

October would be good cause most fairs are over but it might be to cold to shave young babies. Maybe the babies could be shown fuzzy, but you would have to tell the judge. Also, will there be tack stalls or will people have to keep stuff in the walk way? It would only be for reg. goats right? In addition to the animal sale, maybe a equipment sale would be appropriate. Maybe there could be working goat classes or would that be too much of a reach?


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

If we do this even it October, there will be a note stated to judges that there will not be shaving of the young kids or any kids that are under a certain age. This will go for all breeds. I don't want any sick kids or younger goats resulting in sickness from this event. 

I am not sure about tack areas, usually they just have their stuff in the walk way at the fairs and shows there. We will have to see about a sale and those working goat classes, I am not sure but it might be able to be something that could happen in the evenings after the shows to have someone teach and stuff about the working goats or show how to train them. we will have to see! These are wonderful Ideas please keep them coming!!

Yes it will only be for registered goats, following association rules for showing, Meat goats will follow ABGA rules, dairy will follow ADGA, and minitures I am not sure of yet, or the Fiber, haven't looked that far into that part yet. Just trying to get the basic stuff settled and set up first, but I love these ideas and questions.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how about just a dairy clip (udder) for sr does? because if this is in Iowa then its not going to be warm come mid october and my goats need to start growing winter coats by November because we can get freezing temps even before Thanksgiving (rare but can happen)


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that would be fine. I don't see why not, we set the rules for it, it will just be ADGA judging it and if they follow what we tell them, I don't see why it will make that much of a deal and yeah I don't want anyones does or kids getting sick or not getting hair before winter hits anywhere. This is supposed to be fun and knowledgable for everyone showing, being involved, and helping out. It isn't to be stressful. yes, it will be a big show, but if all goats are clipped the same it shouldn't be a big deal. Atleast I wouldn't think there would be anyways. 

I know it can get pretty nasty here too in Nov, In IL so i know it will be a rough time for alot of breeders to clip a full clip a dairy clip would be fine with me. 

Kids of all breeds will be able to keep all hair/fur, it will be cold and takes to long for them to get winter coats. 

Stacey, I promise I will get that information to you. Things have been crazy and at a constant pace since 2 weeks ago and I will get it done i promise.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Stacey did you get my email that i sent you Thursday night? it was rather long, sorry. I sent it to both of your email accounts since I wasn't sure which one to send it to. Hope all is going well!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

jenparrish24 said:


> If we do this even it October, there will be a note stated to judges that there will not be shaving of the young kids...
> 
> Yes it will only be for registered goats, following association rules for showing, Meat goats will follow ABGA rules, dairy will follow ADGA, and minitures I am not sure of yet,


October would be the only possible time I'd consider going to something like this. It would be huge trip but is an intriguing idea, like a World's Fair for goats. There's something extra cool about going to the FIRST one.

One option on shaving would be shaving a month or so earlier, they'd have started growing winter coats by the Oct show but would still be a cleaner look than unshaven, kind of a uniform fuzzy rather than shaggy. 

Miniatures, there are 2 registries and both have shows. TMGR is The Mini Goat Registry, and MDGA is the Miniature Dairy Goat Assoc. MDGA also has "virtual" shows online from pics.

One way you could expand it to the world would be to have a video link to a UK or other country simultaneous show. You'd have a whole room at your Expo where it would be the rest of the world, and they would have yours at theirs. During non-show times, you'd take the video camera thru the vendors, have vendors turn in a 3 min "Infomercial" and have a web page with everyone's links and contacts.

The time differences mean you could have good "attendance" at the other countries room(s). Probably combine with breakfast/dinner/eve entertainment?

You'd need a good tech person, but I've been at plenty of things where its done in different versions and its very doable nowadays. My hubby spends half his work meetings on video conference instead of travel now.

I think it would be very interesting!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Which of the Miniture Goat Associations would you guys rather have as the judging and rules? It doesn't matter to me, I will go with those that have registered minitures and see what you want. I have mini's but none are registered or registerable. Let me know if you can. 

October dates are the dates we will use for this Event! I know it will be cold but the minimum show clippings for this will be allowed, I do think there was a good point made that clippings should be done a month before, that way non of the goats and kids are shaggy and not looking very nice hair wise. Thank you for bringing up that point. 

If anyone else has anyother input of information for you please let me know! 

I think it would be neat to do this kind of so people Internationaly can see it, but I want to get everything else under wraps first. I do love this idea so that way we can view other shows in other countries and other countries can view ours. Its not out, just on the back burner for right now until everything else gets settled. Thank you for letting me know about this!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup I totally agree - especially for the first year to see how generally things run and how largely it is attended. 

Time is going to be limited trying to do all these shows so we may have to limit how many registry shows we do. Maybe we can do something like ADGA did with the nigerian dwarf breed and have the minis on exhibit for the first year or two and then decide if we will do a full show for them depending on the interest gathered for the mini breeds.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

)eah very time limiting. I do think we need to have a nigerian show for sure a commitee member is on the Nigerian goat board, but maybe the other mini breeds we can have an exhibit for, since we may not get alot in attenance since those breeds are newer and everything. What do you think? But there should be a nigerian show for sure i do believe, if you all think thats ok. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha yes a nigerian show for sure. When I said mini I was thinking like the mini nubian mini togg mini oberhasli etc 

I think if some people want to bring them for exhibit that's great but not sure we have enough time nor interest for a full sanctioned show


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep i agree, The minis are very cute and would love to have an exhibit with them, but not sure there will be time for a full show of all ages and classes the first year. I would still love for them to come to be seen and recognized. I will have mini Obes this spring but not registered. I would love to have all mini breeds there to be seen i think in the years to come we will be able to start having more than an exhibit for them if we get enough of an interest and show of people. 

Thanks Stacey for bringing it up. i appreciate it.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok the thought of having a multiple sanctioned event for Boers and all Dairy breeds is a wonderful Idea, I think. What do you guys think of this idea, that way we can involve all goats and raisers don't have to feel they cannot come to the event because they aren't in one registry or the other. I think for Boers having ABGA, IBGA, and USBGA involved will be a good idea. on the dairy side of things having AGS, ADGA, and NDGA for the nigerians as well involved. WHat are some of your thoughts on this??

progress is looking good on this event. With my committee and myself things are going very smoothly. I am still looking for more members to be on the committee, if anyone is interested in being involved please email me.

There is one seminar lined up speaking about Goat Reproduction and Breeding and others inthe works.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Just a Thought.... "National Goat Expo 2012"*

OK, So the location and dates are set for the National Goat Expo 2012. The National Goat Expo will take place at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa, From Sunday October 7th, 2012 through Thursday October 11th, 2012.

Sunday afternoon, will be when most goats will begin arriving at the fairgrounds, health paper checks, and checks on all the goats that arrive by a Veterinarian will take place and pens will be assigned to those as they arrive. Monday through Thursday will be the show days or all breeds. There will be up to 4 show rings being used per day to get all breeds their sanctioned events.

Sunday evening/night there will be seminars and workshops starting. The seminars and workshops will go through the week in the afternoons and evenings when showing is not going on. There will not be seminars on Thursday evening/night.

Show schedule is being worked on and it will be posted when we have the preliminary one completed.

Kiko, Savannah, Spanish will be show case breeds, with speakers talking about the breed as they enter the rings in the Pavilion or the breeds can just be on exhibit. I know that the Kiko will be showcased for sure and more than likely the Savannah, but i was told by someone that the Spanish breed is more of an exhibit breed by a Spanish breeder. Please tell me if I am wrong or if I was misinformed.

The facility is wanting to know an approximate number of pens that we will be needing, so I want to get a rough idea of how many people mght be bringing their goats to show and possibly how many they might bring to get a rough idea. Just let me know. Talk to you all soon!!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, that is an amazing idea! I wish I could come... it would be amazing to have something like that at the Farm Show Complex in Harrisburg PA.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

We would love to have you there if you could make it.

It is going to be fun and interacting and very informational and educational for everyone attending. I was given the idea for this by a friend of mine and just ran with the idea! I think that the goat industry needs to be brought to the rural and urban communities a little bit more. The goat industry in my eyes isn't taken seriously by the people that do not raise goats themselves, they need to become more informed about the importance of all the breeds of goats, dairy, meat, and fiber. Most people even some I went to college with don't appreciate the goat industry and always are asking me why are you raising goats, what good are they, what can they be used for. My answer to them is I love them, they are enjoyable and entertaining, great companions, cheaper to feed than cattle, they give us everything from milk to meat and fiber for the clothes that we where and so much more such as soaps, cheese, lotions, and many other products that we can use on a daily basis. This is why it made such and impact on me and getting something like this going, the nation and its people need to be more informed about the goat industry and knowing that goats are just as important to the economy and our lives as cattle, sheep, hogs, and chickens. I am hoping by bring a National Goat Expo in 2012, will open their eyes some and see just how important these animals are and maybe get more people involved in raising goats. All of these other species have expos to show the best of the best and the importance of them, so Goat can have that TOO!! Sorry I babbled on a little too much, but I love my goats and they are very important to all of us that raise them.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

*"National Goat Expo 2012"*

What kind of seminars, work shops, and demos would you guys like ot see and attend at the expo?

So far, we have a seminar about goat reproduction, dry doe feeding,and nursery kid feeding set up. We are looking into milk demonstrations, cheese making workshops, soap and lotion making, shearing demonstration, and also a spinning demonstration.

We are wanting to have things that you will want to attend and know more about, so any idea would be greatly accepted. hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I know that a few others might already be experienced in this....
And I know that it's probably a very "complex-to-arrange" clinic...but I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE a clinic and/or demonstratoin on AI...artificial insemination - BIG TIME!!

How about putting in some 4H or atleast how goats relate/fit-in with 4H?

People/idea's to be there:

Hoeggers
All the semen places
Milk testing certification and/or milk testing info
Definitely milk machine companies
Certified Dairy Farms - Cheese makers
Nutrionalist/feed specialist
Colorado Serum maybe?

Just my input of the top of my head....


----------

